# Greetings from Texas



## Aswepe (Jun 10, 2005)

Greetings all:

Found this forum from a link elsewhere. It's pronounced Ah-sweep-a --think about it - basically an inside joke at work.
I've been making music on my PC for a little over a year. I have two projects going right now.
Polaris is New Age/Classical - using sampled traditional instruments.
Aardvark is Instrumental Rock, also with sampled instruments & VSTi's.
- I don't generally listen to classical music, so I'm not sure where these compositions are coming from.
I have two CDs at CDBaby but am not marketing in any way, so sales are very slim. Day job as a PC Tech pays pretty good for central Texas.

Hope to learn & contribute.
David


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Jun 10, 2005)

Ey David,

How are ya doing? Nice to have you here, welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------



## Aswepe (Jun 28, 2005)

Sid:

I spent about a week at the Nijmegan March back in 86. Had a wonderful time & would love to revisit.

David


----------



## Scott Rogers (Jun 28, 2005)

..........


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome to VI man - nice having you here.


----------

